# adductor canal block



## THK (Oct 30, 2013)

Does anyone have an coding suggestions for coding an adductor canal block when used for postoperative pain management for knee procedures? Thanks!


----------



## tamikaj67 (Sep 16, 2016)

The CPT code for adductor canal block for post operative pain management is 64447 is single and 64448 is continuous infusion catheter.


----------

